# Does RCI have a "Wyndham desk" for making Wyn exchanges?



## Carol C (Jan 27, 2010)

If so, what is the phone number to call? I have an "invisible" deposit and the regular RCI CSRs say they see it in my account but can't access it for an exchange.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 27, 2010)

yes they do - call your wyn number and ask them for RCI number


----------



## Corky (Jan 27, 2010)

What is the advantage of calling the special Wyndham desk at RCI?  I never knew there was one.


----------



## Joan-OH (Jan 28, 2010)

800-572-0931 to the Wyndham RCI desk

Joan-OH


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 28, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> 800-572-0931 to the Wyndham RCI desk
> 
> Joan-OH



Thanks Joan! 

I've heard Bnoble talk about the Wyndham desk(says they seem to be a little more on the ball then the folks on the "regular" RCI line.).


----------



## bnoble (Jan 28, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> (says they seem to be a little more on the ball then the folks on the "regular" RCI line.).


Well, to be fair, I never call the "regular" line, so I can't really compare.  But, the dedicated Wyndham desk is domestic---I think Indianapolis---and I've generally had competent results when calling them.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 28, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Well, to be fair, I never call the "regular" line, so I can't really compare.  But, the dedicated Wyndham desk is domestic---I think Indianapolis---and I've generally had competent results when calling them.



I've called the regular line and it's rather hit or miss. So I've done the hang up and call back later trick.


----------



## Joan-OH (Jan 28, 2010)

If I call the regular line, they "can't help me" and transfer me to the Wyndham RCI desk.

Joan-OH


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jan 28, 2010)

ditto - regular RCI won't talk to me either


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 28, 2010)

Joan-OH said:


> If I call the regular line, they "can't help me" and transfer me to the Wyndham RCI desk.
> 
> Joan-OH



That's what II does when I call in(just have a Starwood week) and they transfer me over to the *wood desk.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 28, 2010)

> regular RCI won't talk to me either


From all that I hear, we should count our blessings on this.


----------



## Carol C (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sandra kraft (Jan 29, 2010)

bnoble said:


> Well, to be fair, I never call the "regular" line, so I can't really compare.  But, the dedicated Wyndham desk is domestic---I think Indianapolis---and I've generally had competent results when calling them.



I am trying to make an August exchange into Maui.  I first tried to exchange my Worldmark; the request was made in August.  Two weeks ago I decided to see if I would have better luck exchanging my Westin Mission Hills.  All of this through Interval.  Yesterday I called the Worldmark desk to see if they had anything.  Then I called the Westin desk to check to see if they had anything.  BOTH called were answered by the same person.  Same name, same accent and same results........Nada!    

Needless to say I was a little shocked and a little ticked.

Sandy


----------

